# Posting Contest Entries



## StirBlue (Mar 2, 2007)

This forum is a place to share cooking contests with our members. To cut down on spam, new threads posted in this forum will need to be approved by a site helper or administrator before they go live on the site.
*************​Question:  What is the policy for posting recipes which were previously submitted as contest entries?  I understand that they are now the property of the business hosting the contest.  

Some of my recipes have been used in newsletters and I can understand the copyright policy. 

Some of my contest entries have never been responded to in any form and these are the recipes that I am questioning about the legal ethics to post or not.


----------

